
How I Learn Languages - chanind
https://chanind.github.io/2019/10/03/how-i-learn-languages.html
======
melling
I have a several iOS apps to learn basic vocabulary in several different
languages. Here are two recent releases:

Hundred Words: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hundred-
words/id1469449237](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hundred-words/id1469449237)

Language Pairs: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/language-
pairs/id1438817614?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/language-
pairs/id1438817614?mt=8)

